# Calculating how much "no tips" costs the driver



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

After Uber's cut and the cost of driving is subtracted from the customer's fare, I'm finding a driver keeps as their profit between 35 to 45% of the fare. Your mileage may vary. If you are higher or lower than that, adjust the math below accordingly. In the math below I'm assuming customers would tip between 10 to 20%. If you would expect higher or lower tips in your market, adjust the math below accordingly.

On the low end, if you are making 45% profit from the fare, then a $10 fare would leave you with $4.50 in profit. If the driver tipped 10%, that would be an additional $1. Thus, in this scenario the driver could be making 22% ($1 / $4.50) more in compensation if Uber had not created their "no tip" policy.

On the high end, If you are making 35% profit from the fare, then a $10 fare would leave leave you with $3.50 in profit. If the driver tipped 20%, that would be an additional $2. Thus, in this scenario the driver could making 57% ($2 / $3.50) more in compensation if Uber had not created their "no tip" policy. 

So Uber's "no tip" policy is keeping drivers from earning 22 to 57% more in compensation. If you are keeping less than 35% of the fare in profit, or expect higher tips in your area, then it is even greater than 57% that Uber is keeping from you.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

The answer is $0.

Uber promotes that customers do not need tip. They actively advertise this. As a result, they attract clients that are seeking a no need to tip ride.

Perkins restaurant has a business model where tipping is expected. When you pay via credit card, the receipt includes a line for tipping. McDonalds restaurant has a business model where tipping is not expected. When you pay via credit card, the receipt does not include a line for tipping.

When you go to McDonalds, you know not to tip. When people take Uber, Uber has told them to not tip. If your driving for Uber, your driving for a company that does not want its customers to tip. 

If you want tips, stop working for the McDonalds type of company. You have other options. My neighbor started his own taxi business, with the appropriate insurance and requirements to wait for passengers at the local airport. He uses "square" plus his smartphone to accept credit cards. I think I read here that another ride share business has a customer tip option.

My suggestion is to accept Uber for what it is, a part time job for the unemployed or underemployed, or do something else. Your going to drive yourself crazy working for Uber and trying to get tips just like its crazy working for McDonalds for tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Perkins is a full service restaurant, and thus uses wait staff workers. In the restaurant industry wait staff workers are tipped workers.

McDonalds is a quick service restaurant, and thus does NOT use wait staff workers.

Uber is a taxi cab service, and thus uses taxi drivers. In the transportation industry taxi cab drivers are tipped workers.

If Uber was a bus service, or a subway/train service, then it would not use taxi drivers.

Uber is LYING to avoid having its drivers get tipped. First it lies that it is NOT a taxi cab operation (it says it is just a technology company). And second it lies that Uber drivers are not taxis (it says they are ridesharing). The Uber lying has far more to do with Uber trying to dodge laws than it does trying to dodge tipping, so Uber's anti-tipping policy is really just a side effect of Uber trying to dodge laws. Regardless, drivers pay the price for the lying.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts UberHammer.

Why not start your own business like my neighbor? For what its worth, he has worked real hard, made brochures & business cards, made sales type calls on local hotels, businesses, and the small, local airport, has missed many family events as he takes business when it comes. From what he told me, he's not making much. 

I'm simply becoming convinced Uber is a part time job for the unemployed or underemployed that can drive and have a car that meets the minimums, nothing more. If you do everything right, your going to maybe make minimum wage after expenses, but.....and this is a big deal, you can choose your work hours. 

So Uber as you are doing something else to better yourself.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you. People tip uber drivers all the time. I only did 47 trips this past week, 62 in cash tips. Maybe you are working in too poor of a town. Or need a sob story so people feel bad about you. Tell them you are ******ed for a while see if that helps your tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts UberHammer.
> 
> Why not start your own business like my neighbor? For what its worth, he has worked real hard, made brochures & business cards, made sales type calls on local hotels, businesses, and the small, local airport, has missed many family events as he takes business when it comes. From what he told me, he's not making much.
> 
> ...


This is a red herring response.

While my life and work may be interesting to you, it has nothing to do with the thread topic at hand. If you would like to discuss my life and work, go ahead and start a new thread for it. I will warn you, I have little desire to discuss much at all about my life and work, so my participation will likely be little, which could make your new thread pretty boring. But don't let me stop you from making threads topics that interest you.

I started this thread because I am interested in breaking down the numbers of how Uber's no tip policy impacts Uber drivers' compensation. Your points about tipping and not tipping in full service and quick service restaurants respectively was good value to the thread. Thank you for that. Please bring more points relative to the subject of the thread if you can. They are appreciated.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips,


Uber drivers are told to reject tips when offered. The rider has to then respond by insisting before the driver can accept them. Every rider that did NOT respond by insisting is a tip that Uber STOPPED the diver from getting.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is a red herring response.


Thank you for your reply UberHammer. I'll try my best to stay focused.

My answer to your question is $0. Uber's policy cost you $0 in tips because you don't count what you don't have.

Here, let me TRY to explain this. A family member purchased a used 4 wheel drive truck. The transmission went out, a $4,500 repair. Boy was he upset. The good news is they discovered the car came with a warrenty. They were only required to pay a $500 deductible. After hearing this, his wife said "Hey, let's buy a new bedroom set with the $4000!" Of course, their was no $4,000 to spend. They never had it.

I wanted to take my better half to vacation again in New York City. When she said she didn't want to go , I looked at her and said "But honey, what about the sundries?" See, when we go to NYC, we alwasyse buy sundires. I said if we didnt go, then someone esle would buy the sundires that we were going to buy then they would have our sundries in their house. She looked at me with the same confused face that you are likely having as you read this paragraph.

If you were a regular taxi driver and Uber came to town, causing your business to go way down, sure, you can blame Uber. But if your a Uber driver, you are part of the "disrupting" organization. Your the rogue. You ARE the rebel. Your one of those walking a legal tightrope. You never had the tips, just like the family never had the $4,000. Just like we never owned the New York City sundries. The tips never were yours to have. You did'nt loose anything. They were never yours.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you for your reply UberHammer. I'll try my best to stay focused.
> 
> My answer to your question is $0. Uber's policy cost you $0 in tips because you don't count what you don't have.
> 
> ...


This is like saying if Uber changed it's 20% commission policy to 100% commission, it costs the driver $0 because you don't count what you don't have.

Or, as Uber has already done, if Uber drops it's rates from $2.50/mile to $0.90/mile, it costs the driver $0 because you don't count what you don't have.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Last week. My 80% earnings on Lyft were 593$ plus 82$ app tips. Making Lyft tips 14% of my gross earnings and closer to 35% of my Net profit.
Forget the philosophical arguments. A tip option will *significantly* increase driver pay. End of story.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is like saying if Uber changed it's 20% commission policy to 100% commission, it costs the driver $0 because you don't count what you don't have.
> 
> Or, as Uber has already done, if Uber drops it's rates from $2.50/mile to $0.90/mile, it costs the driver $0 because you don't count what you don't have.


You are understanding the _concept_ UberHammer. Of course, if Uber took 100% commission, they would not have drivers. But your logic would be correct.

Uber has likely done the math, studied peoples response as a group, and concluded that with the addition of the $1/ride fee, regardless of what they call it...."safe ride" likely was chosen for marketing and public relations purposes, plus 20% and lower rates, their revenue is better then the old way with no $1 fee and higher rates. Its about THEM, not YOU. If they figure out a better model for them, I would expect them to change again.

Given their current business model, it seems to me that they are attracting more then enough drivers, so, if you were them, you won. Individual drivers will come and go, but as long as enough drivers keep coming, they are okay.

As I said at the start, at best, driving for Uber is a part time job for the unemployed or underemployed.

If you reject what I'm saying, if you don't believe Uber is, at best, a short term, low paying way to make a little money until you do something else, then I ask you, did you really think a bunch of upper 20 to lower 30 year olds, living with their parents, who were spending most of their time playing video games with Cheetos orange stained fingertips, sitting on a bean bag chair in their underwear were going to sustain $90,000 year by driving a rogue, app based taxi?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Somebody needs a basic definition of "opportunity cost" here. Econs 101: "opportunity cost is the alternative foregone. "


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> You are understanding the _concept_ UberHammer. Of course, if Uber took 0% commission, they would not have drivers. But your logic would be correct.
> 
> Uber has likely done the math, studied peoples response as a group, and concluded that with the addition of the $1/ride fee, regardless of what they call it...."safe ride" likely was chosen for marketing and public relations purposes, plus 20% and lower rates, their revenue is better then the old way with no $1 fee and higher rates. Its about THEM, not YOU. If they figure out I better model for them, I would expect them to change again.
> 
> ...


This again is another red herring.

Why Uber has decided to set the policies they set, and why drivers continue to drive with the existing Uber policies are interesting topics. There are plenty of threads about those topics in the other forums here at UberPeople.net to discuss your points. And you are free to create new threads about those topics.

This thread however is about calculating how much Uber's no tip policy costs the driver. Do you disagree with the math I presented? Do you have more math to add? Perhaps more numbers to calculate? If so, please add to the discussion.

I appreciate the point you made that some types of workers should NOT be tipped, and if you believe Uber drivers are NOT taxi drivers (like Uber believes) then the underlying context that this topic sits upon is a basis of the transportation industry of which you disagree. It's okay that you believe that this basis in the industry needs changed (Uber does as well). But as long as it is a basis in the transportation industry that taxi drivers are a tipped worker, Uber (and those like you who agree with Uber) will reject any topic/discussion based on that basis, and thus you look upon this topic exactly the way you are looking at it.

But for those of us that accept that in the transportation industry taxi drivers are a tipped worker, the math of just how much Uber's no tip policy is costing Uber drivers in compensation for their work is a very important discussion. And it is why this thread is in the "pay" forum and not in the other forums where the topics you are trying to discuss in this thread are discussed.

If you reject the basis, then you will just continue to keep throwing red herrings into the discussion. Please stop. I'm asking politely. Thank you.

Again, I appreciate the points you are making, but they are red herrings in this topic. Please discuss them in other more appropriate threads.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> The answer is $0.
> 
> Uber promotes that customers do not need tip. They actively advertise this. As a result, they attract clients that are seeking a no need to tip ride.
> 
> ...


The tipping part is relative to the amount of money you make. A waiter/waitress makes $2.15 per hour. A McDonalds employee is paid atleast minimum wage. Most drivers do not make minimum wage after expenses. Yet as ICs Uber has no business in the to tip or not to tip end of it.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer,

I'm trying to explain MY opinion to YOUR question to you. My answer is $0.

My answer is Uber's tip policy cost you $0 in tips.

My *non-red herring Explanation*: Uber converted bus riders to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. Uber converted taxi riders to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. Uber converted subway riders to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. Uber converted hotel shuttle riders to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. Uber converted walkers to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. Uber converted Unicorn riders to Uber because of their low rates, sleek app and no need to tip policy. *Uber converted people to Uber* *because of their* low rates, sleek app and *no need to tip policy.*

*No one converted to Uber so they could tip their Uber driver. *If they tip, they were going to tip their taxi driver, shuttle driver, or rickshaw driver, so technically, *you* took* their *tip.

No more of this red herring accusation bologna. I'm TRYING to get through to you.

I'd add more explanation, but I think ANY explanation I give, you would consider a red herring, and you would not listen anyways.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Please leave. You are either an Uber employee, or someone who is drunk on the Uber Kool Aid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Please leave. You are either an Uber employee, or someone who is drunk on the Uber Kool Aid.

^^^
HAH!!! You're so right.
I drank the Kool Aid, and might just do it again, even at my age when I should know better. 
A number of years ago I fell for it with the shuttle company that I was with in L.A. 
Their line was that being an owner-operator, you could make 30K a year driving five days and nine hours a day. 
So I went out and bought a Mega-Pig of a Dodge van (About 15,000 realy lite miles and beautiful) and a Town Car to use. 
Well, I learned real fast what kind of Vampires ran the company. 
Right about that time, they notified all of the employee drivers would be phased out and the employee drivers would have the option of staying with the company if they either bought one of the company vans which only ran on Propane, or bought a van of their own. 
Some of them bought the old "refurbished" company vans for $10,000. +... and we're talking about vans that had in EXCESS of 250,000 miles on the clock. 
WHAT!
And these Pigs were only capable of at best getting about 12 Mpg overall. 

I still might be living in a Fools Paradise (Don't even think of going there) but WTF is so greedy about an owner-operator of any vehicle used in the context of Uber, clearing a Dollar per mile AFTER all maintenance, insurance, fare splits with the company, fuel, and depreciation of the vehicle? 
After driving 100, or 200 miles in a day, or maybe even 300, as I have in the past... coming home and actually being able to calculate that you made 100, 200, or 300 Bux that's actually yours... based on the aggregate number of short and long trips you made? 

I remember getting up at 2:A.M. to be on the road to bring pax to LAX, Union Station, Burbank or John Wayne and coming back into the holding lot at 7:A.M. with $300. Bux in rides under my belt for the morning and realizing that I'd need at least two more mornings like that just to pay the $700. weekly dispatch fee. 

Hey, I'm as Conservative as anybody out there, but dammit, some things like this really turn me into a Flaming Leftist. LOL. 
Did I actually type that?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> UberHammer,
> 
> I'm trying to explain MY opinion to YOUR question to you. My answer is $0.
> 
> ...


But Uber shouldn't say anything about TIPPING PERIOD. It is none of their damn business. The are a technology company. Not a tipping company. Excuse the misspeak no tipping company!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber will NEVER change their no need to tip/the tip is included policy for the simple fear it might offend a few of its riders that applaud the simplicity. They won't risk losing .001% of its market share to please drivers. Not gonna happen, ever. 
Drivers are nothing more than a necessary nuisance to Uber.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you. People tip uber drivers all the time. I only did 47 trips this past week, 62 in cash tips. Maybe you are working in too poor of a town. Or need a sob story so people feel bad about you. Tell them you are ******ed for a while see if that helps your tips.


Don't just tell them you are ******ed...Act ******ed! Since I started acting ******ed IE: picking my nose, eating my buggers and wearing a "special needs" helmet, I get all kinds of tips and sympathy.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

**** Ubers' no tipping policy. Lyft has the option to tip right on their ap, so riders can still enjoy the no cash necessary experience. To quote Eric Cartman "Uber can suck my balls".


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

pengduck said:


> But Uber shouldn't say anything about TIPPING PERIOD. It is none of their damn business. The are a technology company. Not a tipping company. Excuse the misspeak no tipping company!


Agreed but this tipping issue is part of ubers sales pitch. It is a perfect display that they dont respect their drivers. Uber claims to be a tech company enabling a rideshare service. If we go with that claim are drivers entitled to tips like other passenger transport services?

I agree that there should be a tip button on the app but i doubt uber will ever do it


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Don't just tell them you are ******ed...Act ******ed! Since I started acting ******ed IE: picking my nose, eating my buggers and wearing a "special needs" helmet, I get all kinds of tips and sympathy.


What about your 5 starving children?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

unter ling said:


> What about your 5 starving children?


Whatever works....


----------



## drivingstories (Nov 18, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you. People tip uber drivers all the time. I only did 47 trips this past week, 62 in cash tips. Maybe you are working in too poor of a town. Or need a sob story so people feel bad about you. Tell them you are ******ed for a while see if that helps your tips.


I work in a very wealthy part of the U.S. I must have given about 400 rides in my short career as an Uber driver. As of this post, I have only received 7 tips, and I am a top-rated driver.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> I work in a very wealthy part of the U.S. I must have given about 400 rides in my short career as an Uber driver. As of this post, I have only received 7 tips, and I am a top-rated driver.


I stash all of my tips in a envelope in my car and never spend any of them. I started this 6 months ago and currently have just under $200.00. When I eventually quit Uber or they go under or I die, then I or my heirs will see how many tips I received while playing ride share *********.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber drivers are told to reject tips when offered. The rider has to then respond by insisting before the driver can accept them. Every rider that did NOT respond by insisting is a tip that Uber STOPPED the diver from getting.


Practicly the riders have to implore to the drivers to accept tip
Otherwise we have to continued pretending to be a very wealthy and smart people just driving for altruism or for fun


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> Thank you for your reply UberHammer. I'll try my best to stay focused.
> 
> My answer to your question is $0. Uber's policy cost you $0 in tips because you don't count what you don't have.
> 
> ...


What kind of sundries are we talking about here? I mean, there are sundries and then there are sundries. To get me to haul my ass all the way to NYC they'd have to be pretty darn special.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber should encourage tipping. Uber should begin to do things to help the drivers who are making them rich. Uber seems to go out of its' way to screw over their drivers. Here are just a few examples: Bullshit rating system to keep their drivers psychologically mind ****ed. No support. No phone number for drivers to call in an emergency. No support when drivers get into accidents. Bait and switch tactics used to lure new drivers. Lies about pay. Endless text messages promising $$ that never pan out. Uber seems to enjoy ****ing over their drivers. Do whatever you can to make this work for you....if that means guilt tripping your passengers to give you tips....go for it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you.


So you're saying I have no personality, I stink, my car sucks ass and I live/work in the ghetto.

I'll have you know that at least one of the above is not true.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

At least you are starting to narrow it down, find out what it is that people don't like about you, change it, then you will be raking in the big bucks with tons of tips. I will give one tip for newbies, get a square thing, or pay anywhere so you can take electronic tips, I get at least one tip that way a week. I'm assuming that people not carrying cash is central to your problem with not getting tips, this will take away that concern, when you still don't get tips refer to my last post about smell, car, and neighborhood problems. Btw I still get more cash tips than electronic...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> But Uber shouldn't say anything about TIPPING PERIOD. It is none of their damn business. The are a technology company. Not a tipping company. Excuse the misspeak no tipping company!


^^^
I completely agree about ANY transportation company (No matter what they actually call themselves) ragging on the driver by even intimating that tips are not necessary! 
It's unAmerican. 
If somebody wants to tip, it's not up to the genetically inferior management drone to tell them not to do so... in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Doug54915 (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Perkins is a full service restaurant, and thus uses wait staff workers. In the restaurant industry wait staff workers are tipped workers.
> 
> McDonalds is a quick service restaurant, and thus does NOT use wait staff workers.
> 
> Uber is a taxi cab service, and thus uses taxi drivers. In the transportation industry taxi cab drivers are tipped workers.


*Do we have some current Taxi drivers in the group? Could you please let us know if you average 20% tips as UberHammer is implying? *

My intuition is telling me that when the tip is not automatically added to the total, tips average below 20% for traditional taxis.

In New York City, they significantly increased TIPS by making 20% tip the default tip if you paid via credit card. A rider could alter the amount to 25% or 30% easily or 0% but 0% took some machine navigation knowledge that was not intuitive. So what happened? Ridership dropped significantly. People changed to other options like Uber. I read a article where one NYC cabbie claimed the cabbie line at the airport, the row of cabbies waiting for a customer, increased from 30 to 45 minuets after the changes took place. In the end, due to the fixed costs, his net income including tips, decreased with higher tips.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you. People tip uber drivers all the time. I only did 47 trips this past week, 62 in cash tips. Maybe you are working in too poor of a town. Or need a sob story so people feel bad about you. Tell them you are ******ed for a while see if that helps your tips.


Uber definitely hinders us from getting tips by advertising that no tips are necessary, then they go on to lie that tips are included. You say you got $62.00 in tips...good for you. I get them from time to time as well. Can you imagine how many tips we would be getting if Uber didn't lie to their riders that tips were included? Imagine how many tips you would be getting if they did not promote no tipping necessary. Their lies definitely stop us from getting tips. We only get tips from a few of the cool people who don't pay attention to Uber or the idiotic passengers who are obnoxious and then give up a "guilt tip" (these actually usually come from the friends of the asshole passengers.)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I receive tips quite frequently, it's all about your personality, how you handle yourself and how you interact with your clients, and I drive uberx.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

No body is saying not to take tips, but those that are getting them already don't want a tip cup in the app. If there was then it would be part of your tax liability on the 1099. Thus making it taxable and decreasing your take home on tips by forty percent. And those that are getting them know that a tip button isn't why you are not getting tipped, I don't think I want the service to cost more to customers, they calculate the tip in their decision to use our service. That's how we converted so many people to Uber quickly. I would prefer to keep the meter running, and having plenty of customers is what keeps a driver working, tips pay for lunch, smokes, and gas.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> *Do we have some current Taxi drivers in the group? Could you please let us know if you average 20% tips as UberHammer is implying? *
> 
> My intuition is telling me that when the tip is not automatically added to the total, tips average below 20% for traditional taxis.
> 
> In New York City, they significantly increased TIPS by making 20% tip the default tip if you paid via credit card. A rider could alter the amount to 25% or 30% easily or 0% but 0% took some machine navigation knowledge that was not intuitive. So what happened? Ridership dropped significantly. People changed to other options like Uber. I read a article where one NYC cabbie claimed the cabbie line at the airport, the row of cabbies waiting for a customer, increased from 30 to 45 minuets after the changes took place. In the end, due to the fixed costs, his net income including tips, decreased with higher tips.


Please read my original post. In the math I used BOTH 10% and 20% to come up with a range of what amount of tips are being lost ASSUMING tips would be between 10 and 20%.

You're trying really hard to find something to attack in this thread, but at least this time you kept it within the topic. Thank you for that!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Doug54915 said:


> My answer to your question is $0. Uber's policy cost you $0 in tips because you don't count what you don't have.


 Sorry, I have it and I count it. When I don't get it, I'm sad


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is not stopping you from getting tips, you, your personality, your car, your smell, or something is stopping you. People tip uber drivers all the time. I only did 47 trips this past week, 62 in cash tips. Maybe you are working in too poor of a town. Or need a sob story so people feel bad about you. Tell them you are ******ed for a while see if that helps your tips.


in 47 trips delivering pizza I'd have about 200 in tips so what does that tell you


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> in 47 trips delivering pizza I'd have about 200 in tips so what does that tell you


Mostly that your car smells like pizza?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Mostly that your car smells like pizza?


only after getting off work delivering pizza and only two customers have mentioned it and I just tell him the previous customer had a pizza with them 1 customer actually ended up having to take him to a restaurant instead of home because he got hungry from the pizza smell and it ended up being a longer trip


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> only after getting off work delivering pizza and only two customers have mentioned it and I just tell him the previous customer had a pizza with them 1 customer actually ended up having to take him to a restaurant instead of home because he got hungry from the pizza smell and it ended up being a longer trip


Hey sorry man I'm only teasing, we all got to do what we got to do. Trust me I have my own soap box but I'm focused on rates not tips. In the long run which is more important to you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Hey sorry man I'm only teasing, we all got to do what we got to do. Trust me I have my own soap box but I'm focused on rates not tips. In the long run which is more important to you?


Total pay right now in whichever way is possible. But the rates need to be triple what they are in many areas to come close to what they should be for the service. I don't plan on doing this except as a part time gig so how i get paid doesn't really matter that much.

However in the LONG run I think for this to work in any way Uber needs to get out of the car and let people run their business. That includes tipping. If cashless is important then add it to the app. Hell you don't even have to do it each time. Each customer could have it set up ahead to add a given amount or a percentage and if for some reason they were unhappy AFTER the ride take it off by filling out something. If making it easy for the customer is the idea many folks would be fine with that. I think the tipping issue is not only affecting people's bottom line it's also a symptom of Uber's general attitude which is screw the people on the front lines and we can make them do whatever they want. In the end this won't work because the good drivers will eventually find another gig.

I just think that thinking a tip average of l.32 per trip is cool is sad. I get way more than that to deliver a pizza and could do it in a 26 year old car (we do have a driver in an '89 corolla for which he PAYS to get his illegal inspection sticker). I think what we're doing should be valued more and no one should be patting themselves on the back over a $1.32 tip average for doing this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

drivingstories said:


> I work in a very wealthy part of the U.S. I must have given about 400 rides in my short career as an Uber driver. As of this post, I have only received 7 tips, and I am a top-rated driver.


I have received 3 tips in 3 weeks with uber. Part time and 35 trips. But tonight I delivered 20 pizza orders and had only one no tip which was to a shady motel we KNOW usually doesn't pan out. Even drivers in really bad neighborhoods do better delivering pizza than they would tip wise with uber because at least the drug dealers tip! (And well...as do people who smell of pot...good tips are good business when you don't want anyone IN your business--but I digress.)


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Well you keep working on that man, I'm sure Uber will come around to your idea of how you think they should run their business eventually.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Last one for this thread, not that isn't still fun, but I'm looking for new thread to stalk...anyways...all this talk about pizza delivery tips reminds me to add them to the list of people I'm not tipping anymore, along with waiters and bar tenders, pretty much just down to strippers and the guy at the car wash. Uber has helped me with tipping all over the place!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Last one for this thread, not that isn't still fun, but I'm looking for new thread to stalk...anyways...all this talk about pizza delivery tips reminds me to add them to the list of people I'm not tipping anymore, along with waiters and bar tenders, pretty much just down to strippers and the guy at the car wash. Uber has helped me with tipping all over the place!


I went into detail about this in another post but to summarize: I have 3 pizza deliveries in my car--the non tipper gets theirs last. And if I want to stop for a coffee on the way--well I'll drop off the two others, get my coffee and then bring your pizza.

And drivers know now not to leave any DNA on a pizza but opening up the bag and box and letting the ac blow on it while picking off the toppings. Well let's just say I don't mess with anyone who is alone in their car with my food. So only order once because we remember the assholes. Even newbies who don't know will be schooled by the veteran drivers. And like lyft and uber some work in more than one establishment.

FYI depending on the place many pizza drivers are not getting paid minimum wage just like waitstaff.
Oh and I'm not a man btw.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I can only really tolerate delivery about once a year anyways....No I'll stop. I said sorry because something's funny to me when it's not really true, when I realized your really delivering pizzas I felt like I hit the ******ed kid. Just try to remember this is just a job, its not life, it may be a good way to make some money for a while but it never promised to make anyone rich, it was never that great to begin with. It's hard to challenge your math because who knows what your really getting paid, two hundred in tips may sound good, but if your getting paid less than minimum wage I'm not sure how that balances with Uber, I don't care anyways so you don't have to clarify that for me either. Any smart person would know that your rate is more important than tips, even delivering pizzas I would rather get paid a fair rate than rely on tips. Ultimately all of the tips threads can be answered with with question, how would that benefit Uber? and then you can stop right there. Uber only does what is good for Uber. Set your own rates? Good for Uber? Nope. Pick a direction you want to go in? Good for Uber? Okay, I sincerely wish you good luck....Later man.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> in 47 trips delivering pizza I'd have about 200 in tips so what does that tell you


Offer pizza with every client for more tips.


----------

